# shampoo / conditioner



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I know I saw a post from someone (Karen?) with scent sensitivities re: which shampoo/ conditioner is better and I need a recommendation (preferably for a 2 in 1). The one I'm using on Perry isn't horrible, but it is a little too strong for me, so would love something a little lighter/ smell-free.

I like the ones with oatmeal, and would like a 2-in-1 (since he stays in a puppy cut I think it would be fine). 

Thanks!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I know I saw a post from someone (Karen?) with scent sensitivities re: which shampoo/ conditioner is better and I need a recommendation (preferably for a 2 in 1). The one I'm using on Perry isn't horrible, but it is a little too strong for me, so would love something a little lighter/ smell-free.
> 
> I like the ones with oatmeal, and would like a 2-in-1 (since he stays in a puppy cut I think it would be fine).
> 
> Thanks!!


My hands-down favorite 2 in 1 is CC Proline Fair Advantage. It has a VERY faint lemony smell. Nice and light, and doesn't bother my allergies. It's not an oatmeal shampoo, but leaves the coat clean, soft and shiny with a single soap up and rinse. it's not quite conditioning enough for my two in long coats, but I used it on them as puppies, and I still use it on Pixel, who is in a puppy cut, and it does a lovely job on her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

there's a tendency for dogs that react to shampoos that's it's the oatmeal they react to. http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...s-what-can-you-do-to-help-your-itchy-pet.aspx


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry's not reacting to it, he's fine with the oatmeal as far as I can tell. I'm the one who is having a problem with the smell of his current shampoo 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------

